# Possible head unit for Cruze



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey welcome to the site! Can't say I know much about the stereo or head unit systems unfortunately, but i'm sure one or two of the resident gearheads can help you. That unit you posted does seem pretty cool though, let me know about the price if they get back to you.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

The stock nav touch screen goes for roughly 500 bucks on amazon. It's a sweet set up. Ik u can replace the head unit but ur then not going to be able to change the settings that the oem allows u to such as lighting convenience etc. but honestly once u set it I have never touched it just like to know that I can if I want to. So ud be giving that up. There is a module u can buy and a write up on a install on the forum so U can stream via BT audio to ur oem unit. So that could be another option for u just weigh out the pros and cons to what suits u best and works best for u obviously. We're just here to give our opinions and help out when we can ultimately its u that shud b happy with ur ride. XtremeRevolution is the man to talk to IMO about anything audio. But others are great too! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> The stock nav touch screen goes for roughly 500 bucks on amazon. It's a sweet set up. Ik u can replace the head unit but ur then not going to be able to change the settings that the oem allows u to such as lighting convenience etc. but honestly once u set it I have never touched it just like to know that I can if I want to. So ud be giving that up. There is a module u can buy and a write up on a install on the forum so U can stream via BT audio to ur oem unit. So that could be another option for u just weigh out the pros and cons to what suits u best and works best for u obviously. We're just here to give our opinions and help out when we can ultimately its u that shud b happy with ur ride. XtremeRevolution is the man to talk to IMO about anything audio. But others are great too!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Do you have a link for that I've been looking all over the place for a stock nav unit.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I think this is it here correct me if I'm wrong http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008ZMAEYW or http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007RP3P44 the second one isn't in "stock" currently but I just saw one the other week let me know if this helps u bro


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## legetech (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, I have been checking out the DIY Bluetooth A2DP thread with some interest and I did also find the other head unit on amazon Amazon.com: Movewell for Chevrolet Cruze 7 Inch Touchscreen Car DVD Player In-dash Navigation Built-In Bluetooth: Car Electronics
Looks like I have some more thinking to do and need to establish a budget I guess. lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking this one is pretty cool.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009GERA0O/ref=aw_d_detail?pd=1&qid=1359598935&sr=8-57

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard  I'm looking at this system from a vendor in Toronto.. Always nice to help a fellow Maritimer!
CHEVROLET CRUZE (2008-2011) | Chevrolet - In Dash GPS Systems | CarToy


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruzetalk .


----------



## SkullFire27 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm new as well and I got a 2011 LTZ with stock Pioneer sound system and I'm also looking for a new head unit as well and I was wondering if any of you guys have any info where to buy and if you already have one in your car as well? Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

I just installed a Clarion NX404 in my 2011 ltz which had the stock unit without touchscreen or nav. The clarion adds so much including free nav. I did lose my options and climate control display on the smaller LCD screen which is now just blank. I am looking to see if there is a way to get this working. Ive seen a Youtube video with it working and a custom head unit. any ideas??


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

The videos that you have viewed on YouTube are of Cruzen that are of higher trim levels that include factory steering wheel controls. In order to retain these steering wheel controls (as wheel as access to the top screen features) you will need to add a module that retains those controls. This module will allow control of your aftermarket radio as well as access to the top screen. It is listed below.

Amazon.com : Metra Axxess ASWC-1 Universal Steering Wheel Control Interface : Vehicle Audio Video Accessories And Parts : Car Electronics

For those who have a Cruze that is a lower trim level and didn't come with stock steering wheel controls, you will have to purchase this module that comes with steering wheel controls to add to your vehicle altogether. 

Axxess ASWCSTALK Universal Steering Wheel Control Add-On Interface


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

I can confirm that the harness you listed above does not retain the steering wheel controls or control of the upper factory screen. You will need the one that retains OnStar (GMOS-044). I have just ordered it today.

Axxess GMOS-044 Wiring Interface Connect a new car stereo and retain OnStar® and safety warning chimes in select 2011-up GM vehicles at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

jondx52 said:


> I can confirm that the harness you listed above does not retain the steering wheel controls or control of the upper factory screen. You will need the one that retains OnStar (GMOS-044). I have just ordered it today.
> 
> Axxess GMOS-044 Wiring Interface Connect a new car stereo and retain OnStar® and safety warning chimes in select 2011-up GM vehicles at Crutchfield.com



As as much as I know you wish it were that easy, it isn't. Albeit it's not horrible, you will still need that interface to tie into the GMOS-044. The GMOS-044 is used only to retain onstar and chimes (hence why it is only lists those features in the product description you've orovided). I have the gmos installed in my setup and it specifically said in the instructions that you will need to add the steering wheel control interface into your wiring harness. I will double check and post oictures of that portion of the instructions, but I'm quite sure that's what it said.


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahh. I think you are right. For some reason I thought that harness retains SW controls although I know i'll need that separate module which last time I looked I believe it was around $50 -$70.

Question for you: Is it easier to install them both (GMOS-044 and steering wheel module) at the same time, or should I wait to switch out my harnesses until I order and receive the SW control module?


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

jondx52 said:


> Ahh. I think you are right. For some reason I thought that harness retains SW controls although I know i'll need that separate module which last time I looked I believe it was around $50 -$70.
> 
> Question for you: Is it easier to install them both (GMOS-044 and steering wheel module) at the same time, or should I wait to switch out my harnesses until I order and receive the SW control module?


Edit:
Also - Do I absolutely need the GMOS-044 or can it be done with the non onstar harness(which is currently installed) and the steering wheel control module?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Yep, just as I though. You will need that interface still even with the GMOS-044. The steering wheel control module will plug into the 12pin portion of the GMOS wiring harness.


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

Snappa said:


> Yep, just as I though. You will need that interface still even with the GMOS-044. The steering wheel control module will plug into the 12pin portion of the GMOS wiring harness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

jondx52 said:


> Snappa said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, just as I though. You will need that interface still even with the GMOS-044. The steering wheel control module will plug into the 12pin portion of the GMOS wiring harness.
> ...


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

Turns out the gmos-044 is an absolute must if your going to put in a radio. I don't have Onstar but the harness keeps everything working as it should and has much better chimes etc. The aswc is worth the 50 bucks to be able to edit the custom text and keep the controls as well.


----------

